# moroccan spiders, scorps etc.



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

went to morocco a while ago, was amazing, but just been flicking through some of my pics i took 
and thought some of the guys on here might be interested, also if you know the names of any of 
these it would be great to know. (sorry about the quality of some of them :blush sorry bout the sizes too:blush:


----------



## C_Strike (Feb 20, 2007)

im assuming the last one is lycosidae, the two frontal eyes are quite disntinct of this family
the red spider is likely some form of Ctenizidae, i dont no too great, so wouldnt go furthur than that really
Beautiful pics tho,


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

brilliant!! :notworthy: thanks


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

anyone know what anything else is?


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

First picture looks like a Bubas sp (dung beetle)


----------



## Sollytear (Aug 7, 2008)

They actually look amazing, specally that green spid


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

what is that other alien lookin creature some sort of centipede ?


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

I think that the reddish sort of spider is a Woodlouse Spider.

http://www.uksafari.com/woodlousespiders.htm

It looks a lot like that. I am probably wrong though.


----------



## Colosseum (Aug 8, 2008)

Great pictures thanks for posting


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

thanks for all the comments guys:2thumb:


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Willyleigh said:


> I think that the reddish sort of spider is a Woodlouse Spider.
> 
> Woodlouse Spiders - Dysera crocata
> 
> It looks a lot like that. I am probably wrong though.


Yep definately wrong, the woodlouse spider is from the UK as the website states and this posting is about Morrocco which is in the middle east :whistling2:
As C-strile has already said, it is probably a Ctenizidae species.


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

the scorp is some sort of_ androctonus sp._


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Willyleigh said:


> I think that the reddish sort of spider is a Woodlouse Spider.
> 
> Woodlouse Spiders - Dysera crocata
> 
> It looks a lot like that. I am probably wrong though.



Yeah you are. The pictures are in Morroco xD
Woodlouse Spiders are in Britain : victory:


----------



## Willyleigh (May 25, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Yeah you are. The pictures are in Morroco xD
> Woodlouse Spiders are in Britain : victory:


Species do have a bigger range than one country

Imageistribution.dysdera.crocata.1.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Thats the distribution of them, which includes morocco.
Please don't say I'm wrong unless you can at least offer a better suggestion.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Willyleigh said:


> Species do have a bigger range than one country
> 
> Imageistribution.dysdera.crocata.1.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



Ah fair enough.

When it comes to British Inverts, I'm not an expert. It was a guess, since British weather and conditions are so totally screwed up...


----------



## clockworkorange (May 30, 2007)

Jamesrm said:


> what is that other alien lookin creature some sort of centipede ?


That's a _Scutigera sp._ The order scutigera is one of the 5 centipede order. In the northern range of their distribution they're known as house centipedes. The species _Scutigera coleoptrata_ has been reported in the UK.


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

To be honest, I would have said that the fourth pic is Dysdera crocata. The carapace is certainly long enough to fit those long, nasty-looking fangs underneath. And yes, Morocco is well within the distribution range of this species.
I went to Morocco a couple of years ago - where abouts did you stay??


----------



## f1001 (Nov 24, 2007)

i stayed in a place called taghazout which is on the east coast just north of agadir was gorgeous, where abouts were you?


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

I was actually in Agadir itself. Normally I manage to find a few bits and pieces whenever I go away anywhere, but that time was a little bleak. Had a good holiday though!


----------

